# felling palm tree (HQ video)



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 6, 2010)

Just dropped this bad boy today......enjoy :greenchainsaw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7WKxebB3AY


----------



## Treetom (Jan 7, 2010)

Oops! You hit the bush. Welcome to the site, by the way.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to AS friend.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to arboristsite w44.

Felling Washingtonias is satisfying especially if you have had to block down a few! Of course cleaning em up is a whole different story unless you have a chipper with 20 inch feed......

Just a small negative. I would have thrown a bag over the crown and hauled a tagline through and tied off with a timber hitch. Like you said in the video the house was directly behind. Palms are more than capable of twisting off a stump if you dont get the cut just so....


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks all, this is a very cool site !!!

Using a rope is a good thing. This palm had a good lean towards the street, I felt 100% confident it was going that way. I've cut a few of these things down, very soft stuff...used half throttle at end....went through like hot butter knife.

I just did the felling, my friend (the owner) did all the clean-up...that works for me 

Scott


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 9, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> thanks all, this is a very cool site !!!
> 
> Using a rope is a good thing. This palm had a good lean towards the street, I felt 100% confident it was going that way. I've cut a few of these things down, very soft stuff...used half throttle at end....went through like hot butter knife.
> 
> ...



Wish my clients would clean up their palm crap!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's how close it was to the house............he did say he needed a new roof...hmmmm....to late though.


----------



## ChiHD (Jan 9, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> thanks all, this is a very cool site !!!
> 
> Using a rope is a good thing. This palm had a good lean towards the street, I felt 100% confident it was going that way. I've cut a few of these things down, very soft stuff...used half throttle at end....went through like hot butter knife.
> 
> ...



You should never use half throttle btw. Thanks for posting and welcome.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 9, 2010)

Good job, welcome to AS.


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 11, 2010)

That Palm looks totaly out of place in that country setting.. Looks like horse country to me.. Somebody must have been drunk when they decided to plant it.. Nice video though, and nice Stihl PA50 splitting axe in the picture, ive got one and love it..


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 11, 2010)

JTinaTree said:


> That Palm looks totaly out of place in that country setting.. Looks like horse country to me.. Somebody must have been drunk when they decided to plant it.. Nice video though, and nice Stihl PA50 splitting axe in the picture, ive got one and love it..



JTT, your right, palm totally out of place...horse and farm country, owner couldnt wait to get that eye sore cut down !

Love the stihl PA 50, but use the PA 80 more


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (May 9, 2011)

Got 2 more palms to fell tomorrow, will get vid up for you A.S.er's


----------

